# Getting In Gear 'Again'.



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We took a break from GHouse and Hydros and so tired of buying no telling what from stores so trying to push myself back into the greenhouse for fall planting. Which of course I need to start sowing for soon.

Go here to see my pics of 2014-15 crops.

[email protected]

This link is messed up can yall fix it for me.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Meerkat said:


> We took a break from GHouse and Hydros and so tired of buying no telling what from stores so trying to push myself back into the greenhouse for fall planting. Which of course I need to start sowing for soon.
> 
> Go here to see my pics of 2014-15 crops.
> 
> ...


That link has me trying to send you an email.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> That link has me trying to send you an email.


I fixed it.

Here is a hugelkultur pile I made 3 yr.s ago. I used a hand truck to haul the logs of trees we cut down and put them in 3ft.hole and built it up with logs, then small branches and dirt. Still needs dirt but I'm tired just looking at how far I have to go into woods to get it. Not digging hole in yard.
I need at least a foot of dirt on top and sides.










What one should look like.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Hubby does the baking since he took over my kitchen. He used his mamas recipe and did these from scratch. Even people who don't like fruit cake liked these. We sent his mother and other family one.
I always soak the fruit and nuts in brandy for a few days. After baked and cooled brush with brandy again. Freeze some give some away.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We grew these in containers year before last. Used compost tea and they tasted so much better than store bought.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Meerkat said:


>


 These were peppers. We used white buckets and that won't happen again unless we paint them darker color. So it is back to the Loews blue buckets . Sun penetrates these even though they seem plenty thick enough. I like to see white roots not that the green hurts them but I like my water clear.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks like somebody has been busy...



Jim


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Outstanding produce. Well done Meerkat.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

phideaux said:


> Looks like somebody has been busy...
> 
> Jim


 I have been busy taking up the 250 stepping stones and putting down roofing felt to keep the weeds from growing between the cracks. But still can't get to the point that I want to start setting up pots and buckets yet.



tmttactical said:


> Outstanding produce. Well done Meerkat.


 Thanks TMT it took a couple years to get it going. I just hung up some shade clothe last week and repotted some ornamentals. I get out of breath now because I sat around too long. Now dryer went out so I get to add a job hanging up clothes outside on the line.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Hubby does the baking since he took over my kitchen. He used his mamas recipe and did these from scratch. Even people who don't like fruit cake liked these. We sent his mother and other family one.
> I always soak the fruit and nuts in brandy for a few days. After baked and cooled brush with brandy again. Freeze some give some away.


My mother-in-law made fruit cakes.
My wife makes the same recipe for the whole family.
It cost $$$$$, but she enjoys it, so the cost is cheap in the long run & I get all the fruit cake I can eat & I can eat so fruit cake.

Never understood people who said they did not like fruit cake, someone was doing something wrong. I was raised on farm milk, corn & vegetables, true free ranged chickens & wild meat.
So maybe I do not know what good eaten is, but past the bacon & the fruit cake, I will eat your share & mine.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> We grew these in containers year before last. Used compost tea and they tasted so much better than store bought.


Great job, Sauerkraut???

Looks like Caribou garden.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> I fixed it.
> 
> Here is a hugelkultur pile I made 3 yr.s ago. I used a hand truck to haul the logs of trees we cut down and put them in 3ft.hole and built it up with logs, then small branches and dirt. Still needs dirt but I'm tired just looking at how far I have to go into woods to get it. Not digging hole in yard.
> I need at least a foot of dirt on top and sides.
> ...


I want to put in a SWALE or two, so let us know how these work out.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

crabapple said:


> My mother-in-law made fruit cakes.
> My wife makes the same recipe for the whole family.
> It cost $$$$$, but she enjoys it, so the cost is cheap in the long run & I get all the fruit cake I can eat & I can eat so fruit cake.
> 
> ...


 Hubby was raised like you, he'd go hunt a bird clean and his mama would cook it for him till he got old enough to cook. They ate all kinds of wild game. And fish growing up near ocean and rivers. He likes to cook on days he can't do much more.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

crabapple said:


> Great job, Sauerkraut???
> 
> Looks like Caribou garden.


 Cole slaw. And stir fry. . Thanks CrabA. :wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

crabapple said:


> I want to put in a SWALE or two, so let us know how these work out.


 I will if we ever get it finished. When kids come down I don't ask them to work but next time I will. My daughter did help put dirt on this one on a visit but it has washed away because I didn't cover it because it needed more dirt. I hope to finish it in the fall. Will let you know how it works.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Meerkat said:


> Hubby does the baking since he took over my kitchen. He used his mamas recipe and did these from scratch. Even people who don't like fruit cake liked these. We sent his mother and other family one.
> I always soak the fruit and nuts in brandy for a few days. After baked and cooled brush with brandy again. Freeze some give some away.


Meerkat. Two question. 1 do you take orders? 2 do you ship to Canada.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Flight1630 said:


> Meerkat. Two question. 1 do you take orders? 2 do you ship to Canada.


 For some of our friends here yes. :wave: Since hubbys mom passed last year we now only send one thru the mail to his disabled brother who also loves our fruit cakes. We use the Food Saver vacuum sealer to freeze them too.


----------

